#ubuntu-tv 2013-08-02
<cragdor> Hi all, is there a guid on the net to compiling UbuntuTV from source?
#ubuntu-tv 2013-08-03
<mariano> Hi, I'm trying install ubuntu TV on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bits... Ubuntu TV works on 32 bits platform?
